# 2020 Catalogues



## SoCalBoarder1

Thanks for posting these. Keep them coming for the other manufacturers


----------



## pikm57

What a great thread :grin: keep on posting :happy:


----------



## 22140

DC:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/dc_1920_snow

Slash:

https://issuu.com/slashsnow/docs/slash_by_gigi_dealer_book_fa19

Lib Tech:

https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/1920-lib-digi-dealer-catalog-lowres

GNU:

https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/1920_gnu_dealer_catalog-single

Niche:

https://issuu.com/nichesnowboards/docs/niche_snowboards_1920_issuu1


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

No Super Progressive Air Machine!?

...makes sense I guess?


----------



## Rip154

Looks like the powshapes are Libs for 2020, and omfg the Climax.


----------



## drblast

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> No Super Progressive Air Machine!?
> 
> ...makes sense I guess?


No Space Case either. At least that makes sense since the Rider's Choice looks really similar now. But still a ton of overlap in Gnu's line, and nothing really replaces the SPAM.

Rome Mod is only available in three sizes too. Dammit. There aren't many boards like that one.

Also sad that lib turned the Lost Rocket into a much narrower board.

Oh well, Rome looks like they have a winner with that new toe strap. And everything Yes is doing...a 161 Optimistic? The Hybrid? Holy shit those look fun.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Anyone find Ride 2020 yet?


----------



## Chielsen

coloradodirtbag said:


> Anyone find Ride 2020 yet?


While it's not the full catalog here's the EVO gear preview which has some of the new RIDE stuff.
https://www.evo.com/discover/snowboard/gear-preview


----------



## pikm57

coloradodirtbag said:


> Anyone find Ride 2020 yet?


It is also not a catalog, but you can find some of Ride stuff (and other brands to)
https://whitelines.com/snowboard-ge...wboard-gear-20192020.html#p5FzgGokSeUIO94v.97


----------



## alpengott

Capita:

https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo


----------



## coloradodirtbag

alpengott said:


> Capita:
> 
> https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo


When are companies going to realize we want hot naked chics for graphics? Capita Asym is fuckin trash ugly


----------



## Nivek

coloradodirtbag said:


> alpengott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capita:
> 
> https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo
> 
> 
> 
> When are companies going to realize we want hot naked chics for graphics? Capita Asym is fuckin trash ugly
Click to expand...

Straight up, pretty much the whole line is graphically lacking


----------



## f00bar

coloradodirtbag said:


> When are companies going to realize we want hot naked chics for graphics? Capita Asym is fuckin trash ugly


#metoo . Get woke.


----------



## Salt Shaker

alpengott said:


> Capita:
> 
> https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo


I was hoping to see the Indoor Survival in some wider options. On paper it sounds like a softer Outsiders which would be fun.


----------



## pikm57

Burton Family Tree Hometown Hero Snowboard: https://imgur.com/a/msc7wyR


----------



## frankyfc

drblast said:


> MrDavey2Shoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Super Progressive Air Machine!?
> 
> ...makes sense I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> No Space Case either. At least that makes sense since the Rider's Choice looks really similar now. But still a ton of overlap in Gnu's line, and nothing really replaces the SPAM.
> 
> Rome Mod is only available in three sizes too. Dammit. There aren't many boards like that one.
> 
> Also sad that lib turned the Lost Rocket into a much narrower board.
> 
> Oh well, Rome looks like they have a winner with that new toe strap. And everything Yes is doing...a 161 Optimistic? The Hybrid? Holy shit those look fun.
Click to expand...

The Rome black label looks awesome! Having said that it’s potentially identical to the katana but without the slat in the highback. 
Hope the toe strap is improved over the old.


----------



## Decade190

pikm57 said:


> Burton Family Tree Hometown Hero Snowboard: https://imgur.com/a/msc7wyR


Any other burton catalogues?

Looking for a powder board next year


----------



## theprocess

coloradodirtbag said:


> When are companies going to realize we want hot naked chics for graphics? Capita Asym is fuckin trash ugly


Looks like the springbreak twin will be reincarnated as the capita asymulator with tweaked tip and tail shape. Not feeling these graphics either


----------



## theprocess

Union : Union - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

New ankle stap coming


----------



## ATeffect

Any leads on salomon’s catalogue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

Seen. Not much new. Defender is renamed to Highlander. New twin freestyle board to join their already grossly overlapping twin freestyle board lineup. The new one comes with Crab Grab though! HPS version of the District for Wolle and Taka. 2 new HPS models to join this years and a graphic collab to the Asmo. Straight jacket mostly moves to BOA.


----------



## f00bar

Kind of bummed the Space Case is gone, that was on my short list. What's the replacement? Headcase?


----------



## Nivek

f00bar said:


> Kind of bummed the Space Case is gone, that was on my short list. What's the replacement? Headcase?


I think it's the Finest now for Max.


----------



## f00bar

Nivek said:


> I think it's the Finest now for Max.


Wow, that seems like a marketing fail. I thought the spacecase name was starting to get a bit of traction as a good board by name. Now they've introduced confusion.


----------



## cliffjumper68

weird that Libtech is saying the orca 147,159 are new sizes since they had them 2018/19. 147, 153, 159 just like the first model?! all dimensions look the same.


----------



## Rip154

Maybe it was just 1 size to begin with, and they made the others from high demand.


----------



## Nivek

The Orca was only originally ordered in 53. So the 53 was regular stock, and the 47 and 59 were essentially late release.

It's also amazing.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Nivek said:


> The Orca was only originally ordered in 53. So the 53 was regular stock, and the 47 and 59 were essentially late release.
> 
> It's also amazing.


Better than the Archetype? Patiently waiting the review :nerd:


----------



## Ethan Anthony

Has anyone had any luck locating the Bataleon, Endeavor, Lobster, and Arbor catalogs?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Ethan Anthony said:


> Has anyone had any luck locating the Bataleon, Endeavor, Lobster, and Arbor catalogs?


I spied them over on Evo's preview. I suspect we will see them real soon.

The new Arbor Iguchi has a nice top sheet, going with a cloud overlay.


----------



## 22140

Arbor

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/arbor_1920

Bataleon

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/bataleon_1920

Lobster

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/lobster_1920


----------



## NePTus

And Vans Snow 19 20 Catalog?

Thanks


----------



## 22140

NePTus said:


> And Vans Snow 19 20 Catalog?
> 
> Thanks


Vans

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/vans_1920


----------



## pcv1

When will the 2020 boards actually be available for purchase?


----------



## pikm57

pcv1 said:


> When will the 2020 boards actually be available for purchase?


Pretty soon if you live in AU or NZ :smile:


Anyway, can't find Burton catalogue... Someone have it?


----------



## pcv1

pikm57 said:


> Pretty soon if you live in AU or NZ [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, can't find Burton catalogue... Someone have it?


Ahh, I don't !

Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Oh my. The new base sheet graphic for the Arbor Iguchi is sooooo gorgeous. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS21

Might get a Jones MT this year, but think I’ll try get a 2018 or 2019, not too sure about the red/ yellow colours of the 2020 model. Always epic graphs though either way. Which graphs do you prefer?


----------



## Minty22

The Arbor Annex is a beautiful looking board, just not the sort of board I would probably ever buy. Also like the look of the Shiloh.


----------



## Nivek

Annex is a true freeride board. Reminded me a little of the OG A-Frame. If the Guch felt too all mountain the Annex is the answer. Smooth and damp too.

Shiloh is basically more budget Coda.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Nivek said:


> Annex is a true freeride board. Reminded me a little of the OG A-Frame. If the Guch felt too all mountain the Annex is the answer. Smooth and damp too.
> 
> Shiloh is basically more budget Coda.


Is the Crosscut basically a budget Guch?


----------



## Phedder

The Annex could be my first Arbor. Beautiful board, and the specs of the 163MW are screaming at me. Camber, fenders, 2cm taper, decent set back on board and nice width. Price might be hard to swallow though...


----------



## Nivek

Budget AFrame. But probably the most liked board at the Arbor tent.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Nivek said:


> Budget AFrame. But probably the most liked board at the Arbor tent.


Super cool. Wish I could have seen all the new gear in person. Loving the new graphics on all the Arbors. Any big hits for female gear? Friend just got into snowboarding and she's looking for her first gear. Don't knwo if she should wait for 2020 stuff or just get demod 2019.


----------



## zc1

Mountain Weekly has posted its 2020 gear scoop:

https://mtnweekly.com/sports/snowboarding/2020-snowboard-gear-preview/

Probably the most complete set so far. Includes Endeavor, Prior, Rossi, and Salomon gear that I haven't seen anywhere else, yet.


----------



## Nivek

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budget AFrame. But probably the most liked board at the Arbor tent.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool. Wish I could have seen all the new gear in person. Loving the new graphics on all the Arbors. Any big hits for female gear? Friend just got into snowboarding and she's looking for her first gear. Don't knwo if she should wait for 2020 stuff or just get demod 2019.
Click to expand...

Looking for her first setup no point in waiting. Get something on deal.


----------



## Minty22

zc1 said:


> Mountain Weekly has posted its 2020 gear scoop:
> 
> https://mtnweekly.com/sports/snowboarding/2020-snowboard-gear-preview/
> 
> Probably the most complete set so far. Includes Endeavor, Prior, Rossi, and Salomon gear that I haven't seen anywhere else, yet.


What was going on with some of the inserts on the Salomon boards, weird!?


----------



## Phedder

Minty22 said:


> What was going on with some of the inserts on the Salomon boards, weird!?


What one's? 

There's 6x2, 5x2, 4x4, splitboards and then these ones are their rental line;


----------



## 22140

Nobaday:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/nobaday_1920

Never Summer:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/neversummer_1920

SIMS:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/sims_1920

Academy:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/academy_1920

Nitro:

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/nitro_1920


----------



## Minty22

Phedder said:


> What one's?
> 
> There's 6x2, 5x2, 4x4, splitboards and then these ones are their rental line;



Yep it was those rental boards that through me. The Craft was always 5/6x2 previously, been demoted to rental board now?


----------



## theprocess

https://mtnweekly.com/sports/snowboarding/2020-snowboard-gear-preview/


----------



## theprocess

Ride - Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

K2 - K2 Snowboarding - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo 

Looks like the Thraxis boots are unchanged again (3rd year), except the colorway. Are they not selling or has K2 made the perfect boot? :wink:


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That fuckin' Tom Sim's Pro....just when I think I'm over it...


----------



## SlvrDragon50

theprocess said:


> Ride - Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> K2 - K2 Snowboarding - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> Looks like the Thraxis boots are unchanged again (3rd year), except the colorway. Are they not selling or has K2 made the perfect boot? :wink:


Dang, I really like the gray colored Maysis I got from 2 years ago product line. Black boots are lame. The Holgate is interesting though. Is the BOA Coiler just an improved version of the Focus? Seems to be the only difference between the Thraxis and Holgate.


----------



## Minty22

Oooo a change on profile for the K2 Party Platter, interesting turn of events.


----------



## Rip154

K2 is solid for backcountry, and with BCA to back it up. The holes for skins should be on all splitboards by now.


----------



## theprocess

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Dang, I really like the gray colored Maysis I got from 2 years ago product line. Black boots are lame. The Holgate is interesting though. Is the BOA Coiler just an improved version of the Focus? Seems to be the only difference between the Thraxis and Holgate.


Holgate looks to be filling the gap between the Thraxis and Maysis. Stiffer than Maysis, using same single boa and conda boa, but with upgraded pro foam liner and vibram outsole from Thraxis. Looking at it the other way its Thraxis but with out the dual zone (upper and lower) focus boa closure system. Coiler refers to the dial that self retracts the cable which the Thraxis uses also.



Minty22 said:


> Oooo a change on profile for the K2 Party Platter, interesting turn of events.


Camrock, nice.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

theprocess said:


> Holgate looks to be filling the gap between the Thraxis and Maysis. Stiffer than Maysis, using same single boa and conda boa, but with upgraded pro foam liner and vibram outsole from Thraxis. Looking at it the other way its Thraxis but with out the dual zone (upper and lower) focus boa closure system. Coiler refers to the dial that self retracts the cable which the Thraxis uses also.


Ah gotcha. I didn't see the Holgate only had 2 BOAs. I really want the K2 Maysis stiffness but with 3 BOAs


----------



## DeLifeMusic

Loving the new NS and Academy boards (especially the traditional/hybrid/micro camber flex designs on the Academys).

It's really weird that NS doesn't have 1 board with at least a hybrid camber, for the purists/original cambers riders like myself. After trying rocker in the middle recently on my buddy's T.Rice Pro, I could not understand why it felt so forced and awkward to catch a good long edge, go in between tight s-turns and carves, etc. In general, the rocker profile (at least on the t.rice pro) felt difficult to guide and bomb pistes with for an advanced bomber like myself. While my 15+ year old NS Dinosaur board in full camber slices like a ginsu knife through hot butter. Those who know get it. I almost bought into the rocker hype but glad my buddy let me try his board out to experience the difference. For beg/intermediate riders the rocker has some benefits from what I can tell. 

I think it would be great for NS to introduce their top of the line boards with a camber profile (NS are you listening!!??) They make them for Academy and Sims at the same factory! And after months of my personal research into all the new tech of the day, they are pushing a life-long, all mountain, advanced rider such as myself to their OEM products such as Academy. It doesn't bother me, the price is cheaper, but the graphics are definitely some of the best for the entire NS lineup! It would be nice to have better graphics on the Academy but I guess that's half the appeal and 1/4 of the price 

The East looks like a killer with the "race grade" base, but it still has the rocker in the middle. I guess that's their bread and butter (ripsaw rocker) and they are sticking to it. 

I heavily looked at the NS Heritage, the Chairman, and the Westbound. All are great but have that rocker profile SO I was happy to find the Academy Graduate is a very similar mashup to all 3 but with a classic camber profile! The Academy Team is a slightly more park/jib focused version of the Graduate with more technical park riders or intermediate riders (it's still a great board from all that I can tell, just less effective edge).

I will let everyone know if the Graduate is the holy grail of all mountain freeride grace very soon!


----------



## pikm57

Burton 2019/2020
Deep Thinker: https://imgur.com/3fWBklJ
Free Thinker: https://imgur.com/cQa7ZvE
Custom X: https://imgur.com/VwaVb1y
Custom: https://imgur.com/1xsjulc
Paramount: https://imgur.com/3BxkS79
Flight Attendant: https://imgur.com/5NBPxvh
Kilroy Twin: https://imgur.com/hA2vZwQ
Kilroy Directional: https://imgur.com/L2Lfwsq
Kilroy 3D: https://imgur.com/ATgCdbp
Skeleton Key: https://imgur.com/UUqMsSp
Process: https://imgur.com/rEwm7BQ


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I'm not crazy about next years custom. I think this year has a way nicer top sheet.

Does anyone know if the vintage "AIR" graphics will continue on?


----------



## double

pikm57 said:


> Burton 2019/2020
> Deep Thinker: https://imgur.com/3fWBklJ
> Free Thinker: https://imgur.com/cQa7ZvE
> Custom X: https://imgur.com/VwaVb1y
> Custom: https://imgur.com/1xsjulc
> Paramount: https://imgur.com/3BxkS79
> Flight Attendant: https://imgur.com/5NBPxvh
> Kilroy Twin: https://imgur.com/hA2vZwQ
> Kilroy Directional: https://imgur.com/L2Lfwsq
> Kilroy 3D: https://imgur.com/ATgCdbp
> Skeleton Key: https://imgur.com/UUqMsSp
> Process: https://imgur.com/rEwm7BQ


Thanks. Do you have catalog with specs for Family Tree line?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'm not crazy about next years custom. I think this year has a way nicer top sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the vintage "AIR" graphics will continue on?


Agreed. Not really liking any of these graphics to be honest. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pikm57

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Does anyone know if the vintage "AIR" graphics will continue on?


Probably not.



double said:


> Thanks. Do you have catalog with specs for Family Tree line?


Unfortunately not. I've seen Hometown Hero (tapered Custom X), Moon Buggy and Resonator, but cant find any specs...


----------



## buller_scott

thanks for that, pikm!

yeah.... this year's Custom / Deep Thinker look way better. that red on the Deep Thinker... eugh.


----------



## pikm57

double said:


> Thanks. Do you have catalog with specs for Family Tree line?


ignore my last replay :wink:

BURTON Family Tree 2019/2020:
FT Leader Board: https://imgur.com/4LSJeTX
FT One Hitter: https://imgur.com/iRMQhkj
FA Split: https://imgur.com/KKeKaRq
FT Backseat Driver: https://imgur.com/tqcXZTS
FT FA X Split: https://imgur.com/TjweIpa
FT Hometown Hero: https://imgur.com/nbBqblt
FT Moon Buggy: https://imgur.com/eoOvrjO
FT Mystery Landlord: https://imgur.com/0upkpdy


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I can't keep up with all these board names from Burton :|


----------



## double

pikm57 said:


> ignore my last replay :wink:
> 
> BURTON Family Tree 2019/2020:
> FT Leader Board: https://imgur.com/4LSJeTX
> FT One Hitter: https://imgur.com/iRMQhkj
> FA Split: https://imgur.com/KKeKaRq
> FT Backseat Driver: https://imgur.com/tqcXZTS
> FT FA X Split: https://imgur.com/TjweIpa
> FT Hometown Hero: https://imgur.com/nbBqblt
> FT Moon Buggy: https://imgur.com/eoOvrjO
> FT Mystery Landlord: https://imgur.com/0upkpdy



Thank you!


----------



## Rip154

Leaderboard, hth and moonbuggy looks like a nice step towards freeriding again. Would be interesting to see sidecuts.


----------



## buller_scott

ooooh hello 19/20 One Hitter! i want to see specs - the description makes it sound lovely!

thanks pikm


----------



## Nivek

buller_scott said:


> ooooh hello 19/20 One Hitter! i want to see specs - the description makes it sound lovely!
> 
> thanks pikm


Nah, thou don't. Tis turdalicious.


----------



## Craig64

Is the Leader Board having Burtons response to 3BT?


----------



## Craig64

Moon Buggy 168 big unit


----------



## buller_scott

Nivek said:


> Nah, thou don't. Tis turdalicious.


okay, now i've GOT to bite - what's your take on it? cool shape and theory, but a bit mediocre and underwhelming / "just a board" [eg your guys' review on the Kilroy Custom / Flight Attendant]?

given my recent desire to move to as much of a two board quiver as possible [with the channel, and naturally it would be a japan pow and groomer carving board + board for on piste, medium jump lines, side hits], the One Hitter seems very appealing to chumps who are just looking for an excuse to buy that all-in-one, and sell off their other decks [except the Lumberjack - never getting rid of that]. 

go on - what's your candid take?


----------



## Nivek

Heavy plank. Hometown Hero is way better.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Nivek said:


> Heavy plank. Hometown Hero is way better.


Any new park boards catch your eye? Don't think I'm gonna be able to find an Arbor Westmark Rocker on clearance so open to 2020 stuff now.


----------



## Nivek

Kilroy 3D. That's really the only "park" board I rode. It was pretty good though. I just did a top 5 park boards, that list still stands for me. Except the Theme is gone. Didnt ride the new replacement from Niche yet, but everything else from them coming out of the new factory feels really solid. So I expect good things.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Nivek said:


> Kilroy 3D. That's really the only "park" board I rode. It was pretty good though. I just did a top 5 park boards, that list still stands for me. Except the Theme is gone. Didnt ride the new replacement from Niche yet, but everything else from them coming out of the new factory feels really solid. So I expect good things.


Interesting. Is Burton adopting the uprise fenders that Arbor has with the 3D contours? Seems like it's becoming more commonplace.

I think given the same price, I prefer the Arbor Westmark Rocker's graphics. Although I am starting to really love my Lago Double Barrel now that I'm getting more experienced and may stick with it. I wish I could upgrade to the 2019 Double Barrel graphics :grin:


----------



## SteezyRidah303

Slash: https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/slash_snowboards_19_20

Electric: https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/snow_s219_new

NOW: https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/now1920_compressed

POW: https://issuu.com/actionsportagency/docs/pow_workbook19_20

Capita: https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo

Head:https://issuu.com/uspjapan/docs/head_snb_2019-20_jp__smallest_file_

Niche:https://issuu.com/nichesnowboards/docs/niche_snowboards_1920_issuu1

Smith: https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/smith_1920

Bataleon: http://www.zuzupopo.com/xe/index.php?mid=catalog&page=6&document_srl=231858


----------



## totalsiib

Amplid 2020 https://www.dropbox.com/s/cgftr7qd7io4yvc/Amplid 1920 Workbook.pdf?dl=0
Anyone ridden the Surfari? I talked to a rep and there is no change 2019 and 2020


----------



## DoubleA

If it's out there can someone put up the Salomon 2020 catalog? 
Need to check some specs!
Cheers.


----------



## RIDERUK

SuperDOA looking fresh!

Waiting on the probable $300 mark up over the DOA though... :crying:


----------



## NePTus

hi! Any see Adidas Snow boots catalog 2020? thanks


----------



## theFormula

NePTus said:


> hi! Any see Adidas Snow boots catalog 2020? thanks


Haven't seen the full catalog yet but there are some pictures of the new line on evo. I guess since this is my first post I can't post a url but I just found it by searching adidas snowboarding 2020.

Not a huge fan of the new Tactical ADV colorway but I'm diggin the new response colorways, super clean and simple. Sambas and Superstars look nice too


----------



## MJP

Anyone seen a burton catalogue yet? Would like to see their binding line up...


----------



## Nivek

My conversation for the buy for next year barely touched on them. So no new models that I'm aware of. Colors. And probably some late release in January in the Klutch/Air format.


----------



## aldenowens

NePTus said:


> hi! Any see Adidas Snow boots catalog 2020? thanks



Adidas 2020. Only one I like is the Accerra. I am just waiting for the late release "Run DMC"


https://www.tactics.com/info/2020-adidas-snowboard-boots-review


----------



## JoeyOranges

Burton 19/20 here: https://campaign.alpen-group.jp/spo...//blogimg/file/19-20CatalogSB/1920_BURTON.pdf


----------



## pikm57

JoeyOranges said:


> Burton 19/20 here: https://campaign.alpen-group.jp/spo...//blogimg/file/19-20CatalogSB/1920_BURTON.pdf


Thank you!! I've been waiting for this one :grin: Can't wait for Step On+Photon Wide bundle...


----------



## double

Thank you! Any info on Burton Mine 77 collection?


----------



## mikeyb79

Hey, they (K2) updated the shape of the Raygun. Love my Raygun. Neat.


----------



## RIDERUK

JoeyOranges said:


> Burton 19/20 here: https://campaign.alpen-group.jp/spo...//blogimg/file/19-20CatalogSB/1920_BURTON.pdf


Anyone got the soft goods catalog also?


----------



## Doraibu

Seems like a colour update on Endeavour line.
Still all black but the channel is red and the stance reference is white, which is good. That's a lot easier to see. Mine is black numbers black on black top sheet. Looks good but whenever I want to tweak the binding stance on the go, I have to flash some light to see the numbers. Can't really see well in poor lighting. 

https://mtnweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/2020-Enedavor-Snowboards.jpg


Rome Katana 2020
- "AuxGrip toe strap" - Seems like it's a new toe strap only for the Katana and the new Black Label. Vs the current ComformGrip 2.0 Toe Strap which is a hit and miss with some people. It looks slightly different in the picture too when you compare it the Vice toe strap standing next in the catalogue. hmm.....................


----------



## Furies

Nice thread, Big up!


----------



## Ben.S

Endeavor:

Endeavor - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## wredny

I'm glad to see more directional twins in Endeavor lineup. Graphics are awesome as always.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

JoeyOranges said:


> Burton 19/20 here: https://campaign.alpen-group.jp/spo...//blogimg/file/19-20CatalogSB/1920_BURTON.pdf


No Step On EST :frown:


----------



## Ben.S

Catalogues:

zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
https://issuu.com/search?q=snowboard


----------



## digipops

Anyone catch that new board in the Yes lineup? The Hybrid, basically a mashup of the PYL and the 420. Specs look interesting, graphics on the other hand...


----------



## theprocess

Salomon: Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Huck Knife Pro coming.


----------



## taco tuesday

coloradodirtbag said:


> JoeyOranges said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burton 19/20 here: https://campaign.alpen-group.jp/spo...//blogimg/file/19-20CatalogSB/1920_BURTON.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> No Step On EST <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

It must be coming. They released a line of stuff from Jake called Mine 77 and they were in that collection.

https://www.burton.com/us/en/c/mine-77


----------



## DoubleA

theprocess said:


> Salomon: Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> Huck Knife Pro coming.


Thanks for posting.

Read that the Super8 is getting more beef in the form of a new basalt mix, or whatever, truth or marketing chatter? 
Why not offer the Speedway in wides?
Or some wider UR's for that matter?
Looking forward to finding out how pro the Huck Knife Pro will go. Haven't tried the Classicks but would this be like the Classics? Wish there was another size up dangit.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

taco tuesday said:


> It must be coming. They released a line of stuff from Jake called Mine 77 and they were in that collection.
> 
> https://www.burton.com/us/en/c/mine-77


I hope so.
@Nivek

Any word on 2020 step on EST?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

theprocess said:


> Salomon: Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> Huck Knife Pro coming.


Loving those graphics. They look so clean! Still need to get my hands on some Salomon bindings too.


----------



## theFormula

Whoa Salomon x Toy Machine collab?? Thats tight.


----------



## roadster

I've been interested in venturing out of the 2nd hand market. Being a smaller rider, it's difficult to find anything in stock that will fit me optimally. For some reason, retailers and manufacturers that sell from their websites never have small sizes in stock. When do manufacturers usually drop their new lines? I wouldn't mind browsing for a new board when they actually have something I can actually purchase instead of just window shopping. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

roadster said:


> I've been interested in venturing out of the 2nd hand market. Being a smaller rider, it's difficult to find anything in stock that will fit me optimally. For some reason, retailers and manufacturers that sell from their websites never have small sizes in stock. When do manufacturers usually drop their new lines? I wouldn't mind browsing for a new board when they actually have something I can actually purchase instead of just window shopping.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


How small is ya?


----------



## roadster

Nivek said:


> How small is ya?


5'7" 128lbs

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

Small, but by no means unfindable. What kind of stuff have you been looking for?


----------



## roadster

Nivek said:


> Small, but by no means unfindable. What kind of stuff have you been looking for?


Most boards I've been looking at have been camber dominant profiles. I've been looking at the Arbor Coda, Capita Mercury, Jones Mountain Twin, Lib Tech Hot Knife and boards similar to these. Something all-mountain and versatile with less of a focus on park and more of a focus on grooms and off-piste/trees. And obviously something that I can grow into and not have to think about upgrading for at least a couple of seasons.

I've just noticed that most high-end boards don't come smaller than like 155/153 and hot damn do these sizes sell out fast...


----------



## Nivek

Why so many (mostly) twins? How critical is switch performance to you? Are you actively riding switch and attacking terrain switch? Or just riding it occasionally or when it's needed in trees?

Also, maybe looking closer to 135-140 geared up with a solid breakfast in ya?

Rome Ravine 52 or 55, Arbor Womens Clovis 152, Nidecker Mellow 150, Jones Mt Twin 151 or 154, Jones Explorer 152, Ride Berzerker 153, Ride Wildlife 151 or 154 (Dude in my shop, 5'6, 130ish rides the 54), K2 Simple Pleasures 151, K2 87 150, Manifest 153, Broadcast 153, Bataleon Goliath 153, Capita Kazu 51, or a DC HOP Small.

They certainly are less common and not as deeply ordered. But with a comprehensive list of stuff that fits what you're looking for and knowing that you can easily ride up to a 155 if you want (I'm 160 geared up and ride anything from a 52 to a 65 with my sweet spot around 155-158) you should be able to find something. And in some cases if a shop does order something like a 52 Ravine or a 150 Mellow, or a 153 Manifest, they are actually likely to be a slow seller in that kind of board in that size, so you actually have a BETTER chance to find that than the more common bigger sizes 155+ left in stock late season on sale. If on sale isn't a critical piece for you, then decide what you want and buy it in September when everything is hitting shops. It helps that you are more of an all mountain freerider too. Generally you're gonna want to slightly upsize for more stability and more float, so that helps push you into the available sizes for the kind of board you're looking at.


----------



## roadster

Thanks for such a deep list of recommendations. I appreciate detailed reply, there's a lot of knowledge here. Thank you. 

I've been looking at twins more because I thought having a one would help me develop my switch riding. That said, the Mellow is a really nice board. I like the Broadcast as well.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraibu

roadster said:


> Thanks for such a deep list of recommendations. I appreciate detailed reply, there's a lot of knowledge here. Thank you.
> 
> I've been looking at twins more because I thought having a one would help me develop my switch riding. That said, the Mellow is a really nice board. I like the Broadcast as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


If you're disciplined then a twin helps in developing switch riding skills. I get demotivated after a couple of runs then go back to my normal stance if i ride a twin. I feel changing your binding setting to a switch on a directional board forces you to learn switch better than a twin. But only because i lack discipline. lol


----------



## boisell

Sorry if I missed it in the string, but anyone have a line on the DWD catalog?


----------



## Ben.S

zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Type in the brand name and hit search.


----------



## RIDERUK

ben.s said:


> zuzupopo / catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> type in the brand name and hit search.


no quiksilver catalog?


----------



## Ben.S

RIDERUK said:


> no quiksilver catalog?


I didn't find one there or at issuu (only summer) -- https://issuu.com/search?q=quiksilver


----------



## AussieGal

I'm looking for Salomon 2020 catalog. Womens Bellevue Specs. Can anyone help a gal out? Cheers.


----------



## Rip154

AussieGal said:


> I'm looking for Salomon 2020 catalog. Womens Bellevue Specs. Can anyone help a gal out? Cheers.


Salomon Snowboards - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

page 22


----------



## AussieGal

*2020 Catalogues Salomon Bellevue*

Thank you that's great! It's in Japanese but the specs are just fine lol! I appreciate your help. The flat back foot and camber are interesting. I mainly ride northern Michigan but my groomer board sucks when we head out to Utah and Montana. I welcome your thoughts. Thanks again that's awesome!


----------



## sush1

I already caved and bought a headspace. They had it on sale, who am I to resist...


----------



## DoubleA

AussieGal said:


> The flat back foot and camber are interesting.


Nah it's camber in the 'backseat', same as Super 8, they just have the graphic flipped.
Super 8 rips, so should Bellevue.


----------



## AussieGal

Thanks DoubleA. I was recently told about the Bellevue. I'm excited to ride and check it out. Its already been released for orders in Australia. I'll have to wait a bit longer here in the US.


----------



## AussieGal

Good to know about the Super8!


----------



## ksrf

AussieGal said:


> Thank you that's great! It's in Japanese but the specs are just fine lol! I appreciate your help. The flat back foot and camber are interesting. I mainly ride northern Michigan but my groomer board sucks when we head out to Utah and Montana. I welcome your thoughts. Thanks again that's awesome!


I'm looking at this for my daughter(as well as the capita equalizer), she's 5 9 with a size 9 boot, she fits into the 152 or 155 weight range. What size are you thinking? Nice to see a women's board that will fit a bigger foot.


----------



## AussieGal

I am 5'7" and about 140lbs. I too have a large foot which was one of the details which attracted me to this board. I have a 9.5 boot. I'm looking at the 151 Bellevue. I bought a great Never Summer but it's too narrow and my toe hangs over the edge.


----------



## AussieGal

I am told that this board is "big" so you should downsize by 1 size. My current go-to board is a Rossignol Frenemy 153 so I'm thinking a 151 should be plenty.


----------



## Snowdaddy

AussieGal said:


> I am told that this board is "big" so you should downsize by 1 size. My current go-to board is a Rossignol Frenemy 153 so I'm thinking a 151 should be plenty.


You could email Salomon and ask for weight recommendations if you can't find them at the shop you are ordering from... You can't really compare board lengths between brands and models. That board should be really nice though.


----------



## AussieGal

Great thanks! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## ksrf

At the end the Salomon catalog they give detailed specs, including foot sizes and weight recommendations. I have to read it sideways, haven't figured out how to rotate those pages. The Ride Magic Stick and Pyschocandy look interesting, looks like the Hellcat is gone from production.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Now I want to buy the Speedway...


----------

